# where can i order Bamboo pole and tit. gig head



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

So im wanting to order a couple of these boutwell bamboo poles and also the grade 5 tit. gig heads. Is there a site or a phone number i can contact someone about these.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Pm cosson gigs for the gig and five prongs of fury about the pole.


----------

